# HELP!! looking for a job in sharm



## goddess110

I wanted to know how I can get a job in sharm. I am living and working in the UK and have been to sharm a few times. I would now like to get a job there and live there,
i would be soo grateful if someone can point me to the right direction. I have searched on the web but theres not much going on there. 

Any help would be appreciated! 

ThanKs in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland

Goddess it would help if you said what kind of job you are looking for?
I presume it would be something in the tourist sector.
What skills do you have?
Do you speak Arabic or another language?

what makes you want to go to Sharm to work?


----------



## goddess110

MaidenScotland said:


> Goddess it would help if you said what kind of job you are looking for?
> I presume it would be something in the tourist sector.
> What skills do you have?
> Do you speak Arabic or another language?
> 
> what makes you want to go to Sharm to work?



Hi MaidenScotland
Thanks for your reply.
I have experience in travel and Hospitality, and also Administrative services. So I would be looking for a job in that sector. I can only speak basic arabic but may other asian languages as well as fairly good spanish.
I hwant to work in sharm as I have been there a few times and love the people the weather and the lifestyle.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't know Sharm I am Cairo based however I would suggest to you that when you come out here you should have enough money to survive for six months without having a job.
Why don't you try Thomas Cook Thomsons etc and see if they are looking for staff that way you will have a job and somewhere to stay.


----------



## Sam

goddess110 said:


> I wanted to know how I can get a job in sharm. I am living and working in the UK and have been to sharm a few times. I would now like to get a job there and live there,
> i would be soo grateful if someone can point me to the right direction. I have searched on the web but theres not much going on there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> ThanKs in advance


Hi,

I'm Sharm based and have been for a few years!!
For jobs check out SharmWomen - Home and click on the jobs section, it gets updated daily - there are a lot of things you could do. 
It is usually easier to find a job once you are out here in sharm as almost all employees will want to interview you. If you have some capital then move and sort it all out after, if you don't then could could easily find animation work which will accept you without an interview and provide for you accommodation, but be prepared to share with a number of people and don't expect luxury. 

If you have any questions on anything just let me know 

Sam


----------



## goddess110

*hi*

Thanks Sam

that was really helpful. Actually I would rather secure a job before going out there simply because I dont really know anyone there and would rather have something to do.
I have had a look at the website you recommended its very good. 
By the way how much money roughly would i need as capital if i cam there without a job?
thanks


----------



## Sam

goddess110 said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> that was really helpful. Actually I would rather secure a job before going out there simply because I dont really know anyone there and would rather have something to do.
> I have had a look at the website you recommended its very good.
> By the way how much money roughly would i need as capital if i cam there without a job?
> thanks


Hi,

If you came without a job I would set aside enough for around 3 months without income, so we could say 2500 EGP per month for rent of a one bed or studio, maybe up to 2000 per month living costs (max.) depending on how you live! You would be hard pushed to spend more than this as an individual, so over three months it works out as 13,500 EGP, so let's say 1,500 GBP. This really would be maximum. What you could also do if you don't know anyone is look at the real estate section of the website, there are often girls looking for flatmates you could share with. Or you could put your own post up that you are moving soon and would like to share with someone. That would really cut costs and you'd not be alone. When I first came here it took me 2 months to find a job, and to be honest I really wasn't looking too hard as I was enjoying the extended holiday, so it really won't take long to find work. The best bet is going to hotels and diving centres in person with your CV and just asking around. Try not to get down hearted about the salaries, they are low but so are living costs. Once you've been here for a while and know the area and customs and pick up more arabic you'll find more jobs open to you as well.

Sam x


----------



## hy19002000

you can work as English teacher


----------



## goddess110

*hi*



hy19002000 said:


> you can work as English teacher



Hi there.

Wouldnt I need professional qulaificaiton to teach English. ?
Thanks


----------



## jojo

goddess110 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Wouldnt I need professional qulaificaiton to teach English. ?
> Thanks



Yes I think you would. You'd need to find that out from "the official sources"??!!

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would guess he means teach English privately, no qualifications needed for that but it would be hit and miss and you would not be sure of a steady income.


----------



## Beatle

goddess110 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Wouldnt I need professional qulaificaiton to teach English. ?
> Thanks



I think it would be very difficult to get a professional teaching job without a qualification. I have friends who teach in Egypt who took the CELTA qualification which takes around a month of studying but I think it's expensive to take the course (about £1000)


----------



## Sam

goddess110 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Wouldnt I need professional qulaificaiton to teach English. ?
> Thanks


Hi,

I have friends out here who teach English who have done the TEFL. To be honest though there's not much of a call for that in Sharm, most commonly in Cairo or Alexandria is this skill needed. For Sharm you will have better luck finding work in diving centres or hotels. 

Sam


----------



## goddess110

*hi*



Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have friends out here who teach English who have done the TEFL. To be honest though there's not much of a call for that in Sharm, most commonly in Cairo or Alexandria is this skill needed. For Sharm you will have better luck finding work in diving centres or hotels.
> 
> Sam



Thanks alot.  really helpful. im going to look into the TEFL and jobs in hotels etc.


----------

